# Kid Cold and Weak



## milkcreek ridge (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi everyone,

My doe just had a kid. The kid is cold, weak, and skinny. What do I do? I am warming it up in the house.

Thanks


----------



## mabeane (Nov 6, 2010)

That baby needs to be warmed up. Put next to your body kangaroo style. I have also used strong coffee, electrolytes and karo or honey on the gums for quick energy. Also you need to have colostrum for her so milk some from the Mama.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Don't give colostrum until his temp is up to 100


----------



## milkcreek ridge (Nov 21, 2009)

she seems like she has a little more energy, but not walking. Her temp is 100 degrees. She won't suck down much of the milk.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

You can stimulate her by rubbing her body briskly, sort of simulates mama licking. And keep her warm.

Jan


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Yep, what they said, keep her warm. Then get colostrum down her a little at a time. Even a tiny bit can get their energy level up.
I have never had to use coffee or syrup but certainly would if I did not see improvement.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.... :grouphug: 

Get a syringe....and feed the kid very slowly... at the back corner of the mouth...with your index finger....insert into the mouth... mimicking momma's teat....move your finger slightly in and out... leaving the finger in the mouth....this may help with the suck...... as mentioned ...have someone tickle the tailhead area on top of the back.... keep feeding with the syringe and try the kid on momma as well..... 


Also you can give B0-se and nutradrench.....


----------



## milkcreek ridge (Nov 21, 2009)

How much bo se for a newborn?


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't know the answer to this, but the dose for an adult is 2cc per 100 lbs, so the dose for your kid would be tiny.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> How much bo se for a newborn?


 Sorry it tool so long to answer...

If the kid is really small... it is 1/8 to 1/4cc... if the kid is a bit bigger...like a average or bigger boer kid... it is 1/2 cc ....1 time.... Under the skin...


----------



## milkcreek ridge (Nov 21, 2009)

Today she is stilll weak and barely sucking the bottle. Does anyone know if I can give her a "B" shot to help her? I am running out of things to do. Please help. :sigh: 

Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did you give the Bo-se shot? If the kid is deficient... the suck reflex won't be there... Keep working with the kid...don't give up....if you do the syringe method ...it helps get that suck reflex going.... putting your finger in the mouth.. stimulates the kid.. to think it is momma's teat.... when you get that sucking ....then teach the kid the real teat ... Did you try the syringe(no needle) as I mentioned prior ?

ViB complex may help but... I also recommend giving Bo-se....

How is the temp?


----------



## milkcreek ridge (Nov 21, 2009)

Temp is still around 100 still.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Still low...have you tried to get it higher?

Get a garbage bag....fill the tub or sink with warm/hot water...not to hot or to cold......keep refreshing.... to keep the same temp regulating.... just don't get it to hot... so the baby burns.... put the baby in the bag... with the head peaking out of the bag ..the head...never submerge in the water......this will prevent the baby from getting wet....but be able to breath... take the temp... every so often... to see... if it is back to at least 101.5 that is in the normal range... 103.5 is the highest at norm..... when the temp gets up to normal range ...take the baby out...don't over heat the kid....then feed the baby... :hug:


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

I brought a kid back that was so near death, by giving her sub q injections of I.V. fluids. It was so simple and like a miracle...she was completely limp like a dishrag and within a half an hour or less was coming around. She was standing within a couple hours. I also was warming her with a heating pad (carefully), but it seemed she needed that boost of fluids and the other good things in the fluids to come around and then she could swallow milk. I just called my dog vet and went and picked up the bag and syringes and needles from her after hours. I put her back with her mom the next morning and she was fine.


----------



## milkcreek ridge (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't thing my vet would let me do that. She almost died a couple times today. I just kept rubbing her and making her breath.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

It's worth asking! Your vet could do it for you if he/she won't let you, but it's super easy to do. Are there any livestock vets you could call?


----------



## milkcreek ridge (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes, I will do that tomorrow... thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: ray:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Did you get BoSe into her? Is her temp. up yet?


----------



## milkcreek ridge (Nov 21, 2009)

She didn't make it. I revived her atleast 3 times when she quit breathing by rubbing her. She finally gave up this morning. I did give her BoSe when she was sick at the beginning. I had her temp up a bunch of times and then it went back down. I thought last night she was going to live, her temp was up, she was eating out of a seringe and making sounds and walking then this morning she quit breathing again.
Thanks everyone for your help


----------



## milkcreek ridge (Nov 21, 2009)

I think she was premature.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm sorry she died. You sure did a lot to try to keep her alive. So at least she was hugged and loved in her little life.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry...you tried so hard... :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:hug: Very sorry...i've had premies before...they are really hard to get going.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so sorry. You both tried hard.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm so very sorry


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

I know this is a very old thread but i just wanted to say thank you everyone who gave advice on this. A couple of nights ago we had a very cold baby and she wouldn’t have made it if I hadn’t seen this thread and used the advice.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad it helped.


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

toth boer goats said:


> Glad it helped.


Meet toast








Twin Kona is on the right


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable  Glad she's ok!


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> They are adorable  Glad she's ok!


Thanks What we did was we took her inside and brought a heat lamp with us. We sat her on a heating pad with a towel over it, Put her under the heat lamp and in front the fire place (its a gas fireplace with glass in front of it. She couldn't hurt herself) We did that for a while until her temp. got up. Her temperature was so low that right before we took her inside we tried to take her temperature and it just read low. Once her temp got a little higher we gave her colostrum through a syringe but she didn't really want it so we put corn syrup on her gums. Once she was able to hold her head up by herself we gave her colostrum and some BoSe and went to bed. We kept her on a cardboard box on the heating pad overnight and then in the morning we brought her back out to mom and she started drinking right away. Mom accepted her which we were so thankful for because after being away from mom for such a long time we were worried she would reject her but she didn't! Now both babies are happy and healthy.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

That's great.


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, adorable, very good work.


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

Thank you! They’re both doing very well and toast is growing like crazy, she’s almost as big as her brother now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are welcome.


----------

